# hrd syllabus



## dohap (Jan 5, 2004)

Hello,
let's start new topic about hrd syllabus and why we teach it.
We got very good discussion with Bob D. about hyungs, I think very interesting for everyone.
Now time for syllabus.
Do You really think that teaching hoshinsul (especially) this way makes sence?

We got new member - Kuk Sa Nim - I hope He will join discussion


----------

